# A-DSX: Your Favorite Movies and Shows



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

For those of us who have A-DSX in either 9.x or 11.x, what are your favorite movies and TV shows - the ones that best show off the advantages of the width and height channels?

For me, Avatar really shows the benefits of the extra channels, especially the heights. The air ship flyovers are definately raised above the normal soundfield.

For TV shows, Deadliest Catch is a good demo with the extra channels adding extra surround envelopment on the wave crashes. And, believe it or not, the music on The Weather Channel's Coast Guard Alaska. Watched one episode last night and the music really takes on a new dimension with A-DSX processing.

I am sure I will think of more later on, but chime in with your favorites...


----------

